# Hitachi M12V



## aztd (Jul 22, 2006)

I am looking for a router of a router table and I only want to buy one. Don't want to think well this one will do the job only to want more after using it a few time. Will the Hitachi M12V adjust from top? does anyone have expierence with it? Got a hitachi nail gun and it is wonderful and very nice price too. Do they make router the same way?


----------



## Originalbart (Jun 2, 2006)

*Router Raiser*

You can buy & install a router raiser which is a small kit the makes it possible to raise & lower it.

I have included some pictures of what the router raiser looks like on my M12V.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bart, I see you waded away from the creek for a quick visit here with a very helpful post.

I am becoming more and more interested in a router riser, but know little of how they are installed or the mechanical workings of them.

Where did you purchase yours? Will it work with any router plate and table or are the specific to a certain brand plate to go with them. I can see the benefits of having one in my new Oak-Park table with my M12V. Where can I find more info to review?

EDIT with UPDATE......

I think I found and did my homework on the "ROUTER RAIZER" at Amazon for $70. Going to look around for some additional discounts and get one on order right away. After studying the concept, it looks like it will work perfectly with my new set up and make life even easier than my original plans. I see that you can even leave the springs in the M12V if you want to use it out of the table as well. Man... this keeps getting better for me by the day  

aztd, here is a link to learn more about it http://www.routertechnologies.com/


Cheers,
Bob


----------

